# 3 blade planer advice



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Good day all,

I was able to use the 'jaws of life' to open my wallet, and will very shortly be picking up a benchtop planer. I think I'm down to two choices right now, both are 3 blade planers in the $350-$400 range. 

Ridgid Model # R4330 

RIDGID 13 In. 3-Blade Thickness Planer - R4330 at The Home Depot

Dewalt 734

DeWalt 12-1/2 In. Thickness Planer - DW734 at The Home Depot

There are a bunch of great reviews for both, any horror stories from actual owners?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Doug, I can't comment on the Ridged, because I've never used one. I do have the Dewalt 734 and it is a great machine. Both planers have cutter head locks which I think is the key to eliminating snipe (plus the large tables on the 734). I have used mine quite a bit with excellent results. With my old Delta (TP 305 I think) I had to start with boards 8"-10" longer than needed. Because I would have to cut snipe off both ends.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll second Rust's post. My little Delta is great. 
The Rigid could be even better but, I've never used one.
Gene


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Doug:
I have the Ridgid, no complaints. I've had it about 6 months. I up graded from an old Ryobi which also worked ok just messy. No vac attachment.
Wayne


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, I pulled the trigger and picked up the Ridgid planer. (the # of orange tools is catching up to the number of green tools, lately) With a handful of hours playing with it I am pretty happy so far, I'll try to post a detailed review in a month or so.

The local store had it for $399, but they matched Homedepot.com 's price of $369. That minus a gift card for $250 I got for cashing in my VISA rewards points-- out the door for $137. Not too shabby if I have to say so myself.


Few items I've noticed so far.

Noise- Quiet compared to what I have used before, but I've been taking pretty light cuts.

Dust Collection- Very good- I planed down 3 rough walnut boards (approx 5' x 5.5") down about 1/4 inch to 3/8 inch thick, and was left with barely half of a dustpan full of chips on the floor around the planer. The only thing that would be nicer is if the dust collector connection was on the other side of the dust hood.

Assembly- a snap. 2 screws to put the cutterhead elevation knob on, 2 thumbscrews to put the dust hood on, that's it. Tables were level out of the box. (one slight gripe, there were chips still on the surface of the tables from the test run at the factory...)

Repeat-a-cut feature- Pretty neat, I just wish they had one for 3/8 inch thick as well.

Thanks for your input ahead of time, I think I'm going to like this one.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on your recent hold up Doug. Sounds like a very nice outfit you have now.


----------

